# from LR3 to PS CS6 issue



## Karenmelody (Feb 9, 2013)

Prior to installing PS CS6, LR3 opened dng images directly into Photoshop (CS3 at the time of LR3 installation). Now LR asks permission then converts the dng into a tif before opening into Photoshop. I preferred the earlier more streamlined way. Edit>Preferences>External Editing provides the following line of text - 'Edit in C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop CS3\Photoshop' at the top of the dialog box with no means of change (PS CS3 has been removed). I did put Photoshop.exe in the Additional External Editor section of the same dialog box so images to open in the only Photoshop.exe file currently on the machine but the process is longer than the original process. Please advise.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 9, 2013)

I am not sure how other users handle the edit in LR 3.x to PS CS6. There is an ACR mismatch LR 3.6 (latest version of V3) uses the equivalent of ACR 6.6 and PS CS6 uses the latest version of ACR 7.3. This means that if you wish to process with the most advanced raw conversion engine from Adobe then you need to do the conversion using ACR in PS CS6. To have LR 100% compatible with PS CS6 you need LR 4.
I am sure someone with your existing situation would give some advice.


----------



## Karenmelody (Feb 10, 2013)

Denis de Gannes said:


> I am not sure how other users handle the edit in LR 3.x to PS CS6. There is an ACR mismatch LR 3.6 (latest version of V3) uses the equivalent of ACR 6.6 and PS CS6 uses the latest version of ACR 7.3. This means that if you wish to process with the most advanced raw conversion engine from Adobe then you need to do the conversion using ACR in PS CS6. To have LR 100% compatible with PS CS6 you need LR 4.
> I am sure someone with your existing situation would give some advice.



LR3 does convert to dng. If I understand your text, the newer LR will convert with a newer tool and create a better dng. If I was converting by means of LR4, would the dng open in PS CS6 without the extra convert to edit-tif step?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 10, 2013)

Rather than look at a "mis-match" issue (and FWIW I think the "mis-match" only occurs when Lightroom is later than the ACR/PS plug-in, I don't think there's an issue when ACR/PS is later than LR, as in your case), I think it more likely that the link to PS from LR is broken, if I understand your original post.

I would think a re-install of Photoshop CS6 would likely fix the issue, or you can perhaps fix the broken link yourself using the instructions in the Adobe KB article:

http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/edit-photoshop-command-missing-photoshop.html

Ignore Solution One, you shouldn't have to upgrade to LR4 to fix this (though there are other reasons for doing that!).


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 10, 2013)

My concern would be how will Lightroom handle the .xmp files if ACR 7.3 were used with process version 2012?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 10, 2013)

Denis, I'm reading this as though the OP is using the "Edit in...." function, which would make XMP files irrelevant. In this scenario the rendering would be handled by LR3, making ACR 7.3 irrelevant. If I've misunderstood no doubt she'll let us know.


----------

